

Plan your digital afterlife - joshikomal
https://planneddeparture.com/

======
joshikomal
Leave your digital legacy to people you love and trust.Be in control and let
your loved ones know what should be done.Reduce emotional stress and financial
burden of people you will leave behind Safe and secure way of managing your
digital estate and social media will.

------
mckee1
I got an SSL Connection Error from Chrome on Mac OS Mavericks

